# Driving: Doha > Dubai & Dubai to Oman



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Is it possible to drive from Doha, Qatar to Dubai? On google maps it looks like a desolate, deserted landscape with nothing but sand. Is it safe to do this journey as an American? I mean, from a visa standpoint. Can you just drive into SA and get a quick permit with your rental and go about your merry way? 

How long is the journey each way? 

If not, what about any type of boat ride from Dubai > Doha? 

---

What about Dubai > Oman. How many KM is it and how many hours drive? Ive heard its safe for Westerners, so I wont worry about that. Just any general information you can provide would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Is it possible to drive from Doha, Qatar to Dubai? On google maps it looks like a desolate, deserted landscape with nothing but sand. Is it safe to do this journey as an American? I mean, from a visa standpoint. Can you just drive into SA and get a quick permit with your rental and go about your merry way?
> 
> How long is the journey each way?
> 
> ...


For Oman, yes. Do a quick search on here about visa runs and you'll find out exactly how to get there and how to get the required insurance/visa. I'm sure you can drive to Qatar as well but why on earth would you? I don't know the rental car policies but be prepared to pay for extra insurance at least. Plus it has to be close to a 6 hour drive at least. A flight is about 30 minutes.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

The Hero said:


> For Oman, yes. Do a quick search on here about visa runs and you'll find out exactly how to get there and how to get the required insurance/visa. I'm sure you can drive to Qatar as well but why on earth would you? I don't know the rental car policies but be prepared to pay for extra insurance at least. Plus it has to be close to a 6 hour drive at least. A flight is about 30 minutes.


Well I have absolutely no idea whats on the way there... if theres little towns and stuff, might be nice to do a road trip. This is all new to me, so no idea if this is commonplace there or not. Here, regardless of the trip duration, we drive all over the country (US) and visit places along the way, granted some routes (Chicago > NY) are some of the most boring drives Ive ever done. Anyway, its all about a fun experience and wondering if anyone done that drive (Doha)


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

you can drive to Qatar, but you have to go through Saudi, there are freight trucks that do often, I am working on projects in qatar and we have sent stuff around there. But I am not sure what its like tourist wise.

I am certain you need a visa in advance for Saudi.

Oman is much more accesable from Dubai


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi
Without doubt you could drive it, but you will need a visa to enter saudi.
Everytime i've been to saudi i've had a visa which is issued as a result of an invitation letter from a saudi company. You may be able to get a visit/tourist visa but would imagine that would come from a hotel where you planned on staying. 
So basically it is possible, but WHY? Out of all the ways i've spent my time..........traveling by road in saudi arabia isnt what i'd call the highlight; actually its pretty dull and uneventful. IMO there are much better ways to spend your time.
DC


----------



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

is it safe to go to these place right now?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TXTeacher said:


> is it safe to go to these place right now?


Are you keeping up with current affairs?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

TXTeacher said:


> is it safe to go to these place right now?



I fly to either Saudi or Qatar almost every week. I would feel much less safe walking around NYC or Chicago.

As for driving, the roads are terrible between UAE and Doha. Nothing but trucks and pot holes. Not recommended.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, you can go to Doha by car but you will pass by S.A. and that will force you to issue transit visa to S.A. the road distance is something around 600+ km and expect to see beautiful scenaries It's just trucks and Salty lands (sabkha).

The road to Muscat is is further than Doha ( never been there), it's around 700-800 kms (correct me If I'm wrong). To go throw Hatta- Oman border pionts is the shortest from dubai.

Anyhow, don't expect to see nice roads on both distenations and never do a night drive.

Regards,


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

cobragb said:


> I fly to either Saudi or Qatar almost every week. I would feel much less safe walking around NYC or Chicago.
> 
> As for driving, the roads are terrible between UAE and Doha. Nothing but trucks and pot holes. Not recommended.


I work with locals and they told me that Saudi is not a place where Westerns really want to be. Some western people I met shared that UAE if far better from a visitor's stand point. If you believe UAE is somewhat strict, pay a visit to Saudi and you will find out that UAE is actually a cool country.

And after what happened in Saudi with the uprising, I am skeptical.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Yeah, you can go to Doha by car but you will pass by S.A. and that will force you to issue transit visa to S.A. the road distance is something around 600+ km and expect to see beautiful scenaries It's just trucks and Salty lands (sabkha).
> 
> The road to Muscat is is further than Doha ( never been there), it's around 700-800 kms (correct me If I'm wrong). To go throw Hatta- Oman border pionts is the shortest from dubai.
> 
> ...


No way is it 700-800 ams to Muscat. Takes about 4 goods on a good journey including the border so I'd guess about 400 kms. Much closer than Doha.


----------



## clemsy (Jun 1, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Well I have absolutely no idea whats on the way there... if theres little towns and stuff, might be nice to do a road trip. This is all new to me, so no idea if this is commonplace there or not. Here, regardless of the trip duration, we drive all over the country (US) and visit places along the way, granted some routes (Chicago > NY) are some of the most boring drives Ive ever done. Anyway, its all about a fun experience and wondering if anyone done that drive (Doha)


Travelling to Doha could be adventurous to you no doubt...but its a no no for me going through SA by road because the political brouhaha has not yet settled down,so anybody going through SA by road would really have to be very cautious. it might take a little while before everything goes back to normal.:juggle:


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Although it sound like it could have been a good road trip in theory, In reality as an American probably not. Not exactly route 66 stuff! but very interesting reading peoples comments.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

A good friend of mine based in Oman was driving to see us with his wife & kid last weekend from Muscat when their car died about 200km into the trip with water pouring from the engine.

They pulled to the side of the road, bonnet (hood) up and looked at the mess around the engine.

Within a couple of minutes, 2 or 3 cars stopped for them and an Omani local offered help. He called a relative with a garage and then towed them there with his 4x4, where despite it being close to 6pm, the owner diagnosed the fault and set about fixing the car.

In the meantime, the original guy took my friend and his wife & kid to his family home, where they sat and had a meal together and his children played with my friend's daughter etc. etc.

By 11pm the car was fixed, and they managed to drive back home to Muscat under their own power. The bill for parts & labour was MORE than reasonable and needless to say, some gifts have been sent back to the family as a thank you along with invitations for the Omani family to visit them in Muscat.

A little off topic, but a heart warming story of human generosity.



(and the car is still running fine  )


----------

